# Just picked up this Energy Mate wood furnace. I like what I see.



## Kingsley (Oct 28, 2010)

What do you think? Not bad for $125.


----------



## cnice_37 (Oct 28, 2010)

I have absolutely no point of reference, but that looks like a SCORE!


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice deal !


----------



## ttopmustanggt88 (Oct 29, 2010)

i have a furnace that looks almost identical to that only its called a granny or something like that but same layout and it heats my 1700 sq foot home with no problem at all.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 29, 2010)

Sweet! 



We expect an update once you get it installed and working! 




Oh, and expect CrappieKeith to come along soon to badmouth it....


----------



## CrappieKeith (Oct 29, 2010)

As long as it does not leak ...ya dun good.
Getting parts may be challenging.


----------



## Kingsley (Oct 29, 2010)

Why would I need parts? 

Anyway it is solid, and for the most part all there. It does need new fire brick on the bottom and a spring handle on the ash door.

This is going to be HUGE overkill for my 26' X 30' insulated shop, but I can always keep it toned down and open the loft door if needed.

This furnace was made in Tomah, WI.

I'll get picks after install (maybe not for a couple weeks).

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## sawkiller (Oct 29, 2010)

From what I can see I would not have batted an eye I would have just bought it and I don't expect to need one for several years to come! Heck if it weighs 600 lbs you can get half or better back in scrap right now!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 29, 2010)

Kingsley said:


> Why would I need parts?





Because he sells Yukon furnaces, and his idea of salesmanship is to bad-mouth everything else, hoping you'll change your mind. :monkey:


----------



## jburner (Oct 29, 2010)

That's a solid furnace, heavy I'm sure. I had one of those once upon a time, not in as good of shape as that one though. Nice score for $125. Does it have a 10" outlet on top? Is that thing hanging in the air, on a forklift or is it just attached to the tin wall?!?! Where are you at in WI? I'm in LaX


----------



## wdchuck (Oct 30, 2010)

Kingsley said:


> Why would I need parts?
> 
> Anyway it is solid, and for the most part all there. It does need new fire brick on the bottom and a spring handle on the ash door.
> 
> ...



The low and medium btu wood species might be just the ticket to keep temperatures comfortable.


----------



## Kingsley (Nov 1, 2010)

> That's a solid furnace, heavy I'm sure. I had one of those once upon a time, not in as good of shape as that one though. Nice score for $125. Does it have a 10" outlet on top? Is that thing hanging in the air, on a forklift or is it just attached to the tin wall?!?! Where are you at in WI? I'm in LaX



It does have a 10" outlet on top.

It is laying on its side in the back of my truck with the picture inverted.

I'm north of Madison about 20 miles. I just don't like saying I'm from the Madison area, because then everyone thinks I'm some sort of left wing extremist. The facts are, I'm far from it.

Didn't have a chance to play with the furnace over the weekend, but I'll probably get it ready for installation this week.

Marty


----------



## WidowMaker (Nov 1, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Because he sells Yukon furnaces, and his idea of salesmanship is to bad-mouth everything else, hoping you'll change your mind. :monkey:




===

Funny, I have not noticed this, in fact I have several times thought just the opposite to be the case...jmo...while he doesn't miss many chances to talk up his product, I have not noticed him bad mouthing others, may haps I missed it...


----------



## CrappieKeith (Nov 1, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Because he sells Yukon furnaces, and his idea of salesmanship is to bad-mouth everything else, hoping you'll change your mind. :monkey:



Sorry you feel that way.
In my expierence taking phone calls for the past 15 years for parts of other furnace manufactures that are no longer around is an issue.That's why I said that.
I also said good score or was that missed?

Most often these furnace are made like no other furnace and parts are not avaible so you have to make them yourself.Sometimes you can get lucky like electrical parts to find replacements like transformers,fan & limit switches and blowers/motors.

If it's a part they made then your into fabbing up your own part and not everybody has that ability.

So Blue Ridge sorry for whatever I said that put a burr under your saddle.


----------



## geoxman (Nov 2, 2010)

Fantastic furnace! I have the same one except it has a blue jacket. My father had it before me and he bought it back in the 80's. Mine is still in great shape and is my main heat source when temps fall below 30, if it is above 30 then it will run me out and I use the VC. 

I modded mine with some secondary burn tubes and a glass door. I did just like the links posted. I used black cast that you can get at any local hardware store. It also really helps if you add firebrick above the tubes and one more layer of fire brick on the sides. You are on your own if there is a fire because of the modifications. Mine works just fine and never had a UL listing so I was not worried about modifying the furnace.

http://nepacrossroads.com/about2066.html#p13410
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=37370&highlight=forced+draft&page=2
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=77617&highlight=fire+chief

Awesome deal!


----------

